# 125g Community Tank Tang Pics



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I've been wanting to get a nice camera for awhile and finally pulled the trigger. I've barely scratched the surface of how to use the thing. But it's fun learning while taking pics of my fish. I just wanted to share some of the inhabitants of my 125gal tang community tank.

Cyps that I got from a fellow board member as fry that are finally getting fully colored up.


My lone surviving multi fry, with the bars starting to darken up.


Paracyp


My big comp. Basically only comes out of the rocks when it's feeding time. Have another smaller one, too. They aren't friends.


Xeno Bathyphilus. I have them in a 20 gal right now trying to get them to breed. They haven't bred once since I moved them to the 125. Hoping the tighter quarters of the 20gal will facilitate breeding, but no luck yet in about a week. 


Gonna keep shooting and hope my pics approach the level of quality of Razzo's! :thumb:


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Awesome pics! What kind of camera/lens did you use for those?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics and fish!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on the new camera! What did you get. Btw, nice pics and fish!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be a Canon EOS 60D according to Photobucket. No lens info, Photobucket doesn't provide a lot of exif data. :roll:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

nice, toss in a full tank shot next batch too


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys!



GTZ said:


> Looks to be a Canon EOS 60D according to Photobucket. No lens info, Photobucket doesn't provide a lot of exif data. :roll:


  Nice detective work. Didn't know photobucket had that info. That's the camera I got. I'm using an 18-55mm lens. Bought the camera new but got that lens and a zoom lens secondhand just to get myself started. That's all I have to work with for now. I would like to get a macro lens, too, but my wife just doesn't see it as a priority right now :?


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a full tank shot. Tank would look a lot better if my java ferns would cooperate just a little :? They just won't flourish. They'll sprout off the leaf tips but never develop much past a tiny sprout.

I've tried to provide proper habitat for each type of fish in the tank. It has worked well thus far. Xenos, paracyps and comps were my original Tangs. Initially had them in a 55. Then moved them to a 75. Now they're in the 125. That's as big as they're getting for awhile, so they better be happy


----------



## 02redz28 (Dec 21, 2012)

I like this.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

VERY nice! I like it.

btw: I have some good resources for basix lessons on DSLR cameras. If your interested, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

It would be silly of me to turn that down. Thanks!


----------

